# Please slow down :(



## Cecile (24 April 2018)

Sensitive photo's so don't read it if will be upset
==============================

Every year its the same, if there is a blind spot and livestock are running free just slow down, its not rocket science,
these animals don't learn the green cross code or know tarmac isn't a great place to stop for a rest, what a waste of life.  

https://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/news/heartbreaking-scene-mare-foal-lie-1487411


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 April 2018)

so very sad.....such a waste....


----------



## SpringArising (24 April 2018)

Poor things


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 April 2018)

RIP ponio's  what a tragic waste of life.


----------



## suffolkmare (28 April 2018)

Reading the comments I wonder how one contributor was so sure he had seen the same animals, especially if they were hard to see. His tone seems to imply that the ponies were at fault! He didn&#8217;t hit them because he wasn&#8217;t speeding! RIP PONIES &#55357;&#56866;


----------

